# strange noise under acceleration.



## valleyguy (Sep 14, 2012)

Just picked up my new 2012 cruze lt with the rs package 1.4 turbo. When accelerating I hear a noise from the under hood, it's hard to explain but it sounds like a faint air leak that keeps capping off almost like a flutter and can only be heard when passing a building with the windows down. I thought it might be the bov/ recirculation valve. It only does it when accelerating and is gone as soon as I shove the clutch in. Dealers service is closed on weekends so I can't take it there till monday, so just wondering if anyone has heard this or if I should even worry about it? None of my other turbo cars have made this noise so just curious if I should worry about it or not it only has 100 km's on it.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

you are probably hearing the turbo spooling up, when driving near buildings i can hear the whistle of air and the whine of turbo.... great sound btw... have you had a turbo car before?sorry if that was a dumb question


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i ahve the same exact car as you execpt mine is the LT 1.4 turbo version. i just added a guage and only hear the noice when the car has boost being applied to it


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like the sound of the turbo spooling up. I'm surprised that much noise makes it through the resonators in the intake piping ahead of the airbox. Mine was practically silent until removing that stuff.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

mine can b loud but its rare


----------



## valleyguy (Sep 14, 2012)

Yes, I've had one other turbo car ( talon tsi) and I can't recall ever hearing this. It doesn't sound like turbo spool its almost like a bov bleading off preasure . Guess I'm just being paranoid. I had planed on removing the resonator and checking the plug gap tomorrow but didn't wanna take it to the dealer with the reso gone complaining about noise haha. So I guess I'll just drive it and enjoy. Thanks for the speedy help.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Fluttering noise, eh? Kinda like a Subaru with a blow-off valve?

It could be a torn compressor bypass valve diaphragm. I had one on a Volvo that made a weird fluttering noise when you let off the gas. 

I rarely ever hear the turbo in the Cruze, even with the intake resonator thingy removed.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I rarely ever hear the turbo in the Cruze, even with the intake resonator thingy removed.


I hear mine quite often. Res removed and stock filter. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Haha, guess I'm used to hearing this...


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Lol. I should have mentioned stock exhaust as well. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

Quote; when passing a building with the windows down unquote;
I have never heard it while in my Cruze, but I have thought I heard something when the wife drives the Cruze out the drive way and I am standing in the yard. I just wrote it off because I have damaged hearing. I no longer hear many high pitch sounds. My Cruze has 28k miles.
If you take yours to the dealer please let us know what you find out.
Thanks


----------



## valleyguy (Sep 14, 2012)

It only happens while accelerating through the RPM range not when letting off the gas to shift, It's hard to explain the noise but I think I'll just let it go for awhile if it changes or gets worse then I'll worry about it.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

valleyguy said:


> It only happens while accelerating through the RPM range not when letting off the gas to shift, It's hard to explain the noise but I think I'll just let it go for awhile if it changes or gets worse then I'll worry about it.


That makes sense for the spooling theory. These cars use a bypass valve rather than a blowoff valve. I have yet to hear anything other than turbo spooling up for this reason. Is it constant or dependant on your amount of throttle? If I take off slow I will most likely not hear it. But moderate to hard acceleration its guaranteed. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Mine does it too mostly before warmed up. I've had heavily modded srt4 before the sound reminds me of compressor surge or the turbo fluttering. My srt4 did it if went into too high of boost at too low of a rpm. I was going to take it to dealer, but seems to go away once car warmed up.


----------



## valleyguy (Sep 14, 2012)

doesn't matter how I drive it, it always makes the noise but goes away after about 2500 rpm give or take I know it happens in 1st to 3rd but after that wind noise takes over and I can't tell if it continues. On a side not I gapped my plugs today and did the reso delete but no woosh noise for me just the same ol quite cruze lol oh well in the cars defense they went to alot of trouble to keep things quite, heck the paper filter has a foam glued to the bottom of it haha.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

that seems to defiantly be the turbo, i just added a boost gauge onto my car and at 2,500 or 2650 the boost drops off. personally i love the sound, been trying to get it louder lol. if it does turn out to be an issue keep us updated i'd be interested to know what the outcome is. how is the car other then the whistling noise, do you love it?


----------

